# Hog County Whitetail Supplements



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My buddy owns Team RIP Outdoors and Hog County Whitetail supplements went to hocking for wildlife management and absolute loves the outdoors and every aspect of it. He offers a variety of minerals and feed that will actually HELP your herd and keep them on YOUR property! Check them out on Facebook and dont hesitate to ask any questions you may have!!!

The feed is one he offers called "Sweet 16" You will be THRILLED with the results of this!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/hogcounty/?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/TeamRIPOutdoors/?fref=ts


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

No website? I don't do Facebook.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

bobk said:


> No website? I don't do Facebook.


It's VERY good, quality product. I've personally seen the results and used myself


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Bob, unfortunately no website at this time they are strictly on facebook and instagram. You would love there minerals especially with the property you have!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Problem with Facebook is that they limit your ability to provide any real informative description of what you sell or do and they remove any links to your product outside their site. If you have your product on Facebook, Facebook locks your viewers to Facebook and what they want you to see. I can find nothing on this product that describes what it is, what it does, how it is used, etc.
Facebook is great for folks keeping in touch, but sucks for advertising or supporting a business or service.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I agree paw. I would like to read more information and possible try the product but due to only being on social media they lose a sale. I'm not messing with Facebook to try it.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob they are actually heading down your way too hunt for the wknd......I could put you in contact with them if you want and see if he can bring a couple bags down for you too try?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> Bob they are actually heading down your way too hunt for the wknd......I could put you in contact with them if you want and see if he can bring a couple bags down for you too try?


 Sounds good Jarrett. I should be home this weekend. Thanks!
Still have my number?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Sounds good Jarrett. I should be home this weekend. Thanks!
> Still have my number?


i got your number...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You can't count that high.


----------

